# Best Bodybuilding Magazine?



## Testosterone (Dec 16, 2003)

According to your experience, can you vote for the best magazine that deals very fairly with all aspects: Training, Diet & Nutrition, Advanced Training Techniques, Q & A from Pros.

There are many magazines in the market that mislead issue after issue and are stacked full of Advertisments.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 16, 2003)

ironmagazine.com, silly.  



I don't read any of them.  Well, I read Men's Health, but that is not a bodybilding mag.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 16, 2003)

Muscular Development


----------



## SJ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Muscular Development



I agree, but I feel it has gone down hill lately.
When I first started reading it, it had a lot more info on the how's and why's of different movements and routines.  Now half the mag's training articles are just whole page photos of bb's doing different excercises.  No explanation, no theory, no substance.  Just MHO, still read it at the newsstand tho, buy it every once in a while.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Dec 16, 2003)

I've been reading Muscel Media lately.


----------



## Deeznuts (Dec 16, 2003)

I love Flex, just cause they don't sell much of anything else around here


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

I like Flex and Muscle and Fitness.


----------



## once was fat (Dec 16, 2003)

I have a subscription to Muscle and Fitness.  Have you notice how Muscle Tech takes up half the dam magazine.  I dont even use there products.


----------



## bballplayer4514 (Dec 16, 2003)

yea i agree.....speaking of ads though its pissing me off that one supplement they show in the shadow but wont say what it is for an ad....you know what im talkin bout? lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

I hate the muscletech ads!!


----------



## once was fat (Dec 16, 2003)

Yeh they get me everytime with there big headliners.  I think wow this is going to be a good article then I look at the bottom page 

SPECIAL 4 PAGE AD.  Then I start cussing and swearing at muscle tech for doing that.


----------



## bballplayer4514 (Dec 16, 2003)

lol

yea i know how you feel, awesome pics though


----------



## maniclion (Dec 16, 2003)

I stay away from those supplement catalogs, but in the old days I was known to grab Muscular Development off of the shelf and read it while waiting in line, never bought it though.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 16, 2003)

muscle and fitness... good articles and good pics too...


----------



## Flex (Dec 16, 2003)

the only ones i've ever had have been, take a guess...Flex. i had my ex girlfriend get me a year subscription for last Xmas.  

they're alright. once in a while you get a decent article about the "old timers" (Arnold, Haney, Dorian etc.) or some honest info that is worth reading. Plus the pics are really great. 

otherwise, with all the ads, B.S. weider propaganda and same story after story (GET HUGE with these 10 supps or ADD 20LB OF MUSCLE), it kinda sucks.


----------



## Testosterone (Dec 16, 2003)

So, is there any need of these magazines?
Why not get one time Encyclopedia of Greats BB like Arnold, Dorian or Ronnie? 
They have clearly given details about their workouts, diet, nutrition...etc..


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 16, 2003)

cuz we can't do the gear they do... won't be the same...


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 16, 2003)

muscular developement


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 17, 2003)

I stopped looking at these mags a long time ago.  When I did partake I liked Muscular Development the best.


----------



## Dante B. (Dec 17, 2003)

No one reads Mind and Muscle?

Screw y'all.


----------



## supertech (Dec 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by coppilot *_
> I've been reading Muscel Media lately.


  Same here.


----------



## Stickboy (Dec 30, 2003)

What about Planet Muscle?  I haven't read it in the past, but I did pick up a copy the other day.  Not too bad, but I like M & F better than most of them.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stickboy *_
> What about Planet Muscle?  I haven't read it in the past, but I did pick up a copy the other day.  Not too bad, but I like M & F better than most of them.



I read it for a year when I had a free subscription, Jeff Everson is doing a good job.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> No one reads Mind and Muscle?
> 
> Screw y'all.



I was going to vote for Mind and Muscle.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Dec 31, 2003)

playboy & penthouse !!  best magazines for the love muscle


----------



## Sir Foxx (Dec 31, 2003)

MuscleMag International for the chic's


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

I dont buy magazines. Except for This Old House and that dont count as a BB mag.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 25, 2005)

flex


----------



## CursedOne (Mar 25, 2005)

i had a subscrip to muscle and fitness when i was gettin started, but after a while i got sick of flipping through so many friggin ad's just to see a new take on an article printed a few months prior.  they just rehash the same info over and over, maybe something new once in a blue moon.  but then again i think that magazine is aimed at the propagandized image that sells all that stuff they have in the GnC store.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 25, 2005)

Yeah, I've had a subscription to M&F for a year and it's ending here soon. I won't be renewing, the ads drive me bonkers.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 25, 2005)

Holy shit. I went to the MuscularDevelopment website and it looked good, so I was going to subscribe. But it's FIFTY BUCKS for a year!!


----------



## BIG DAN (Mar 26, 2005)

I used to read flex...still has some good pics but Im so tired of the crappy ads....they outweigh and info inthem at all...
so I cancelled  my sub.


----------



## ericnb_98 (Mar 27, 2005)

I just browse through all of them at the book store and i'll pickup one if it has alot of good info.


----------



## JoeR. (Mar 29, 2005)

FLEX, it has the most pages and the most pictures.  If I want to read a good article on weights or nutrition I pick up my FLEX and move it out of the way of the keyboard and use my internet.  haha.


----------



## GAmuscle26 (Mar 30, 2005)

I like Planet Muscle.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 30, 2005)

Muscular Development, hands down.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 30, 2005)

MD is too damn expensive


----------



## redspy (Mar 30, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> MD is too damn expensive


So you can afford ON's Pro blend and oral primo, but you can't cough up $50 for an annual subscription?


----------



## ZECH (May 4, 2005)

Pm


----------



## njc (May 4, 2005)

coppilot said:
			
		

> I've been reading Muscel Media lately.


It doesnt exist anymore.


----------



## musclepump (May 4, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> So you can afford ON's Pro blend and oral primo, but you can't cough up $50 for an annual subscription?


I found a hook up for cheap oral primo, and I've only bought Pro Complex once after saving for months  

But I finally went to BORDERS and picked up a MD. Seriously, it's the best mag I've read on this stuff: It actually acknowledges steroids in bodybuilding! NO WAY! So, I'm letting my M&F expire and I'm subscribing to MD.


----------



## Tha Don (May 4, 2005)

i have a subscription to M&F, i think its pretty good, prefer it to Men's Health which i used to read... got bored of that fast, the same BS ads in M&F pee me off a bit (muscletech ), and the routines are often a little silly but every now and again you find something useful in there, and the Arnie reads are always good!


----------



## musclepump (May 4, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> i have a subscription to M&F, i think its pretty good, prefer it to Men's Health which i used to read... got bored of that fast, the same BS ads in M&F pee me off a bit (muscletech ), and the routines are often a little silly but every now and again you find something useful in there, and the Arnie reads are always good!


I actually dislike M&F/FLEX most for the fact that every single cover has something about Arnold's "Secret" routines or what not.


----------



## sawastea (May 5, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Muscular Development


----------



## Mags (May 8, 2005)

Muscular development. No bullshit, everythings open on the table, tell it how it is in a real sense from all types of BB people.


----------



## Mags (May 8, 2005)

I do understand why certain muscle mags deny or are hush hush about gear, but to be honest, it's a huge topic of the sport and to deny that and insist its just genetically gifted shit just makes it false


----------



## musclepump (May 8, 2005)

Mags said:
			
		

> I do understand why certain muscle mags deny or are hush hush about gear, but to be honest, it's a huge topic of the sport and to deny that and insist its just genetically gifted shit just makes it false


 Yeah, they don't want to alienate an audience made up of 13 year olds who think they can actually look like Ronnie Coleman. I like that premise: Lie to the kids.

 Fuckers.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 12, 2005)

Yeah, at least be honest ya know? But, then, some kids'll buy gear, and be screwin themselves over, years before they should even consider juice. That may be a reason flex and stuff like that dont acknowledge it... Theres a lot of reasons, none of them honest, though.

Be up front about pros using gear, I want to know EVERYTHING, not just what the mag wants me to.


----------



## musclepump (Jul 12, 2005)

Man, there's been a rash of people bringing up old threads lately.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 12, 2005)

... oops. I dont know why I even brought this up...


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 12, 2005)

These old threads are odd , one has to check out all the dates, to see what has been posted in the last few days, and (indeed) what is most relevant.....

Well I am an archaeological illustrator (or am part time anyway), so 2 yr old threads are a sort of archaeology........


----------



## canuck muscle (Jul 12, 2005)

Mags said:
			
		

> I do understand why certain muscle mags deny or are hush hush about gear, but to be honest, it's a huge topic of the sport and to deny that and insist its just genetically gifted shit just makes it false


Testosterone was the first mag i've read that talks about gear, other than m+f telling people how bad it is while every model in the mag is on it.


----------



## chris2489 (Jul 12, 2005)

Muscular Development. I like the articles written by the pros and charles glass.


----------



## Cowbell (Jul 13, 2005)

Muscle and fitness mainly because its free


----------



## musclepump (Jul 19, 2005)

Free is good.


----------



## crazy8 (Jul 21, 2005)

BigBallaGA said:
			
		

> playboy & penthouse !!  best magazines for the love muscle


I hear its good for forarm building and deffinition.

Noteid any of you hear about the porno in india.Well its a news thing.In india its illeagal to watch porn.Well a bunch of men were in a theater watching porn and the police found out about it.the punishment was 100 pushups in the streets so the public could watch.So moral of the story is, If you live in india and like porn it seems you could work you forarms and get some killer arms and abs


----------



## musclepump (Jul 21, 2005)

hahah


----------



## nRVaNa (Jul 22, 2005)

i read gnc's magizine but i dont have time to go out and get magizines just too much goes on ya know and i dont want to read magizines cause i usually read articles about things and i want to get new supplements lol


----------



## gopro (Jul 27, 2005)

IRONMAN...IRONMAN!!

(But I'm biased as I am a writer for them, LOL)!


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 29, 2005)

muscular development!! is so good.


sadly i cannot get this where i live 

Used to get it when i went to uni


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah, MnD is more entertaining to read as well, they have greg valentino, the synthol retard.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 29, 2005)

yes i love gregs column, he is so funny.


----------



## John H. (Aug 31, 2005)

Testosterone said:
			
		

> According to your experience, can you vote for the best magazine that deals very fairly with all aspects: Training, Diet & Nutrition, Advanced Training Techniques, Q & A from Pros.
> 
> There are many magazines in the market that mislead issue after issue and are stacked full of Advertisments.



Hi Test,

I look at many of them and can get good information from them - I REALLY LIKE FITNESSRX FOR MEN though - it is a damn good all around magazine with helpful information.

Take Care, John H.


----------

